# What do you wish your favourite (dead) composer had composed?



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds like an odd question, but.

It has been said of Mozart and Schubert - in particular - that they died young - and all their workds are "early" works. I suppose in Mozart's case - had he lived to be, say 60 - you could say that 30-45 would be his middle period so then his last 100 works or so are really middle period works - but certainly Schubert's are all early works.

For all that - Mozart's treasury looks complete compared to many composers - as he was prolific while he lived.

However - what I would like to have seen from Mozart is a mature violin concerto - something on the level of K488 or K491. I love his 5 violin concertos - but they are early works and I think M could have done something quite special with a violin concerto later in his life. Then we would not get concert titles like this "J Bell plays Tchaikovsky's V Concerto - and a little bit of Mozart" (ie VC 3, 4, or 5)

So - what do you wish your favourite composer had composed?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Brahms - Clarinet concerto. Given his late masterpieces in clarinet chamber music , this would have been awesome.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, he's not my favorite composer, but I wish Schubert had composed more symphonies like the first six. I could take a dozen of those.

From Brahms - more secular choral music like the Alto Rhapsody featuring either a male voice with a female chorus or a female voice with a male chorus.

From Mozart and Brahms - more clarinet music.

From Richard Strauss - more horn music.


----------



## Rinaldino (Aug 2, 2012)

I've always dreamed of a C-sharp minor Beethoven cello concerto, written in his mature style. I know the key is very _uncellistic_, but it really got stuck in my mind.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Cello Concerti from Mozart, LvB (I know about the Triple), and Brahms (I know about the Double).


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Among other things it would have been great if

- *Nielsen* had been able to finish his project of 5 wind concertos, not 2, meaning that there would be some for bassoon, horn and oboe too.

- *Mahler* had made a violin concerto - for real, I mean ... 
(( vs. http://inkpot.com/classical/mahvncon.html ))

- a large orchestral fantasy work existed by *Hermann Scherchen*, not just a String Quartet (there´s a chance however that they might discover such a thing eventually, however probably not a mature work)

- or a Cello Concerto by *Vaughan-Williams* or *Alban Berg*

(etc. ... )


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I am in the process of listening to the Hyperion complete Liszt piano work, and keep wondering: lots of the melodies would be nicely put into a violin work. Why didn't he write something for other instruments? Same as to Chopin.

For Brams, I would like to see how he would write an opera: a German one.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Clementi-A more robust piano concerto, and symphony, or more. If he had explored more genres he might have been better known today. I mean he lived a long life so had the time!


----------



## Rinaldino (Aug 2, 2012)

beetzart said:


> Clementi-A more robust piano concerto, and symphony, or more. If he had explored more genres he might have been better known today. I mean he lived a long life so had the time!


I think Clementi's 4th is a truly great classical symphony. The piano concerto is the ugly duckling of his oeuvre, I agree.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

beetzart said:


> Clementi-A more robust piano concerto, and symphony, or more. If he had explored more genres he might have been better known today. I mean he lived a long life so had the time!


If if if - he probably, unlike Mozart - did not get the commissions. Don't lose too much sleep mourning it.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm going to be a seriously out-of-fashion dinosaur who will annoy people by conservatism, but anyway:

*Beethoven:* I wish he had written another 10 symphonies. Of all composers dying, he seems the biggest loss to me. He was really on to something in his late period starting with the hammerklavier sonata. His ninth is considered by many the greatest piece ever written. Imagine another bunch of symphonies just as great..........


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*J.S. Bach-* Had he been awarded a court position worth of his abilities (or had gone to London with his old friend, Handel) I can only imagine what marvelous further instrumental works he might have composed... and a slew of operas.

*W.A. Mozart-* I certainly wish he would have composed more choral works. With a couple exceptions (the obvious being the Requiem) he abandoned this genre along with his patron, the Archbishop of Salzburg... in spite of his marvelous achievements therein. Beyond that? A couple more operas, a few more piano concertos... and certainly more works for the clarinet.

*Franz Schubert-* As perhaps the composer of the greatest promise, I wish he had had the time to compose more in nearly every genre. Perhaps most of all, I wish he'd been able to pull off a mature opera. He had the ability in composing vocal music, and by the late symphonies he had mastered orchestral composition as well.

*Pergolesi-* Considering his Stabat Mater, he also was a composer of incredible promise. One wishes he had more time in general. Obviously, more choral works would be great... but also a few operas.

For Brams, I would like to see how he would write an opera: a German one.

*Johannes Brahms-* It was probably a wise decision on Brahms part to steer clear of opera. It would have only served to further draw unfavorable comparisons with the work of Wagner. On the other hand, I do agree that I would like a handful more of chamber works for clarinet... or cello, for that matter... as well as more choral works.

*Richard Wagner-* A further number of operas (even just one!) in the direction of _Tristan und Isolde_ and _Parsifal_... and a couple of symphonies.

*Richard Strauss-* As in the case of Wagner, I wish he had written a couple of symphonies... if only for all those listeners who underestimate both due to their inability to wrap their heads around the operatic genre. Beside which... the _Alpine Symphony_ was so damn good!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Ludwig van Beethoven: some ballet

Frederic Chopin: maybe a couple more works that had nothing to do with piano XD perhaps a tone poem for orchestra or something?

John Cage: more things in the spirit of his personal works from the 40s.

Frank Zappa: a symphony, though he really didn't have much interest in traditional forms.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Wagner: more Overtures and possibly Symphonies

Ippolitov-Ivanov: more WORKS (anything)!

Borodin: just completion of Symphony no.3

Johannes Brahms: more chamber music and that Clarinet concerto

Dvorak: more Piano works and Suites


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

powerbooks said:


> I am in the process of listening to the Hyperion complete Liszt piano work, and keep wondering: lots of the melodies would be nicely put into a violin work. Why didn't he write something for other instruments? Same as to Chopin.
> 
> For Brams, I would like to see how he would write an opera: a German one.







Do you want Liszt on violin? There you have.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

stomanek said:


> If if if - he probably, unlike Mozart - did not get the commissions. Don't lose too much sleep mourning it.


Of course it's all ifs, yet if Hugh Everett III is correct then Clementi's picture would be adorned in every educational institution, and on all currency in the UK and Italy. Being adored by all for his ferocious and emotional 15th symphony where themes from it have been used in new Anthems for each country. Musicologists would decide that the 2nd subject of the Adgaio from the 20th symphony is the greatest melody ever penned.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I wished Wagner would have composed a prequel trilogy to _The Ring_ to explain a few things. How did the gods get there, why was there a pot of gold down the river etc. all in nine hours of music at least.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Ramako said:


> I'm going to be a seriously out-of-fashion dinosaur who will annoy people by conservatism, but anyway:
> 
> *Beethoven:* I wish he had written another 10 symphonies. Of all composers dying, he seems the biggest loss to me. He was really on to something in his late period starting with the hammerklavier sonata. His ninth is considered by many the greatest piece ever written. Imagine another bunch of symphonies just as great..........


Beethoven lived long enough to leave behind a complete legacy - so don't see the point in yet more symphonies. A Beethoven requiem written on his deathbed and left complete would have been interesting.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

beetzart said:


> Of course it's all ifs, yet if Hugh Everett III is correct then Clementi's picture would be adorned in every educational institution, and on all currency in the UK and Italy. Being adored by all for his ferocious and emotional 15th symphony where themes from it have been used in new Anthems for each country. Musicologists would decide that the 2nd subject of the Adgaio from the 20th symphony is the greatest melody ever penned.


I am not obstinate. What one Clementi piece would you have me listen to - give it your best shot. If I were trying to convert someone who had never heard Mozart - I would probably choose pc no 23 and if that made no impact just accept that M is not for them. So give me that chance to get into Clementi.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

stomanek said:


> Beethoven lived long enough to leave behind a complete legacy - so don't see the point in yet more symphonies. A Beethoven requiem written on his deathbed and left complete would have been interesting.


The early, middle, late periods idea was practically made for Beethoven. Still, I'm not particularly bothered by complete legacies, as by the quality of what I listen to. More symphonies of the same quality would have been amazing.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish Glazunov wrote a Flute Concerto or Sonata!!!!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Ramako said:


> The early, middle, late periods idea was practically made for Beethoven. Still, I'm not particularly bothered by complete legacies, as by the quality of what I listen to. More symphonies of the same quality would have been amazing.


Then I wish Mozart had written another half dozen operas.

In this thread I was more getting at - what do you wish a composer had composed - that is missing from their output. That is why I went for a mature Mozart violin concerto - he never wrote one. I could have easily said - more great symphonies - sonatas etc etc.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I wish Henry Purcell (1659-1695) had lived long enough to composed a set of concerti grossi, they would have been as fine if not better than Corelli’s.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

stomanek said:


> Then I wish Mozart had written another half dozen operas.
> 
> In this thread I was more getting at - what do you wish a composer had composed - that is missing from their output. That is why I went for a mature Mozart violin concerto - he never wrote one. I could have easily said - more great symphonies - sonatas etc etc.


I don't believe Beethoven had said all he had to say. He only wrote 9 symphonies, Haydn 104, Mozart 41 but he died. Dramatic decrease there, seems fairly incomplete to me. Only seems complete to us because he's dead and we're so used to the *nine* that we think its natural. It wasn't.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Ramako said:


> I don't believe Beethoven had said all he had to say. He only wrote 9 symphonies, Haydn 104, Mozart 41 but he died. Dramatic decrease there, seems fairly incomplete to me. Only seems complete to us because he's dead and we're so used to the *nine* that we think its natural. It wasn't.


Beethoven lived to 57 - Mozart died at 36. Mozart did not reallt write a "mature" symphony until he was 30. I feel fairly satisfied as his last 3 are classical symphonies par excellence.

There was something like a 10 year gap between Beethoven's 8th and 9th symphonies. I don't necessarily think Beethoven would have equalled or bettered what he achieved with his 9th - certainly judging by the 10th he had begun to sketch out - but you never know.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

stomanek said:


> Beethoven lived to 57 - Mozart died at 36.


Small correction: Mozart was 35 when he died.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

stomanek said:


> I am not obstinate. What one Clementi piece would you have me listen to - give it your best shot. If I were trying to convert someone who had never heard Mozart - I would probably choose pc no 23 and if that made no impact just accept that M is not for them. So give me that chance to get into Clementi.


 




This is his finest sonata in my opinion, especially with the dramatic opening.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

trazom said:


> Small correction: Mozart was 35 when he died.


Oops - I wanted to give him that extra year. He was in his 36th year at any rate.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Ligeti:* a symphony, a guitar concerto, a trumpet concerto, MORE OPERAS! _Le Grand Macabre_ was so good! Why didn't he compose more?


----------



## Nadia (Jul 29, 2012)

I would like if Lyapunov composed another Rhapsody on Ukrainian Themes, but using a very specific theme from one folk song my grandmother used to sing to me when I was little...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Schubert - any kind of concerto.

Mahler - a bunch of string quartets/quintets.

Skryabin - ditto.

Bruckner - some decent organ music.

J. Strauss - composing anything of true substance that didn't pander to the fickle Viennese waltz and operetta-addicted whipped-cream guzzlers.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Not my favourite composer by any stretch of the imagination, but I wish Mahler would have written operas. Das Lied von der Erde is the work I'm most partial to, and I feel his style is much more suited to accompany a voice rather than stand-alone orchestral music; his music would be greatly helped by the vocal narrative to propel it forward rather than his symphonies which seem directionless to me.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with Vaneyes. The one thing lacking from Mozart's works is a wonderful cello concerto. 

I also wish Wagner wrote a symphony (or several) when he was mature.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

stomanek said:


> In this thread I was more getting at - what do you wish a composer had composed - that is missing from their output. That is why I went for a mature Mozart violin concerto - he never wrote one. I could have easily said - more great symphonies - sonatas etc etc.


I was about to argue with you what the thread was all about until I noticed you made it , sorry.



stomanek said:


> Beethoven lived to 57 - Mozart died at 36. Mozart did not reallt write a "mature" symphony until he was 30. I feel fairly satisfied as his last 3 are classical symphonies par excellence.
> 
> There was something like a 10 year gap between Beethoven's 8th and 9th symphonies. I don't necessarily think Beethoven would have equalled or bettered what he achieved with his 9th - certainly judging by the 10th he had begun to sketch out - but you never know.


We can't judge anything from what we have of the 10th because of his process of composition, which relied heavily on revisions and working from every direction possible at the same time. Anyway, I stand by my opinion, because it seems to me his late style is quite unique in the history of music, and I would have liked to have seen more of it. _Personally_ it would have been less interesting than many other composers further developments, _technically_ it would have been perhaps more, because he had crafted what was, and remains, as I see it, quite a unique style. Other than this I would say:

*Mozart*: I would be a big fan of him writing more mature chamber works on a Haydnesque scale.

*Chopin*: Anything not for piano.

*Schubert*: There is really so much here to say, I can't say enough of it. More of everything, but I think I agree with StlukesguildOhio who suggested mature operas would be excellent.

*Mahler*: A genuinely cheerful, energetic work.

AND, finally!!!

*Handel*: Yeah, what about him? _Symphonies._ Handel symphonies would be amazing (proper four movement ones that is). Of course he would have had to have lived about 50 years longer, there would be stylistic impossibilities etc. but I still think it would be fun to compare his symphonies Haydn, Beethoven etc.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Ramako said:


> *Mozart*: I would be a big fan of him writing more mature chamber works on a Haydnesque scale.


That's a weird statement - what do you mean by Haydnesque scale? M wrote some of the greatest quartets in history - what about the quintets k515,516 - the great trio K563? Many of the serenades and diverimenti?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

I wish Beethoven had written a big guitar sonata during his middle or late period.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Although not a favourite necessarily, George Gershwin died very young (38) and I have often wondered what he might have produced had he lived another 30 or 40 years.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

beetzart said:


> This is his finest sonata in my opinion, especially with the dramatic opening.


I listened to the first 8 minutes. This is what I think: there is some lovely music there - the slow passage at the start certainly is lovely - I was even thinking fantastic - here is an excellent sonata. But - after the opening it seems to me too much of a hotch potch of ideas that never really find any musical sense or cohesion and I get the impression that Clementi doesn't quite know what to do next so he tries this and that. With Mozart - there are also lots of ideas - but he relates them so well to each other and arranges them in such a way that - to me anyway - everything makes perfect musical sense and I get much satisfaction from that. Even in his earlier sonatas this is true (eg K280). Don't get me wrong - there are profound moments in this Clementi sonata and excellent material which, in a master's hands could have resulted in something really great - it's certainly better than what I heard of Salieri - with Salieri he doesn't even have any good ideas neither does he have musical sense. I think we will have to differ on this issue and I still don't think Clementi. deserves to be in the same company as M.


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

Haydn - Didn't achieve any major success with opera, so I think something on that front would be welcome.

Mozart - I can't think of anything specfic where there is an obvious gap in what he left behind. He is probablly the best all-rounder of the lot in terms of both breadth and depth. But to be greedy I think that the completion of the Requiem and a few more symphonies would be what I'd really like.

Beethoven - A cello concerto, another violin concerto, and a woodwind concerto of some sort. I think he did more than enough on other fronts to be satisfied with.

Schubert - An ex extra symphony or two (the incomplete 10th sounds fantastic), a couple more major chamber works like a Sextet or another Octet, and a few more piano sonatas. 

Mendelssohn - Is moving closer to the top of my list of favourites year by year, I would like a woodwind concerto of some description and another symphony. The last of his symphonies, "Reformation", is among my favourites, so another of similar/higher quality would be very welcome. 

Brahms - He didn't write enough symphonies. Another two would be very nice. I like his piano solo, so a couple more piano sonatas as well. I think he wrote enough chamber music but I especially like the piano quintet, which has a unique "Brahmsian" flavour, so another of similar quality would be a bonus.

Schumann - Is very unfairly maliigned in some quarters, based largely on parroting out-of-date misinformation about his orchestration skills. I love Schumann, so another another symphony would be very nice, and more orchestral works similar to his Opus 92 Konzertstück (Introduction & Allegro Appassionato), and perhaps a few more piano/string duets like Opus 113 Marchenbilder.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Very Senior Member said:


> Haydn - Didn't achieve any major success with opera, so I think something on that front would be welcome.


Yes but Haydn wrote operas - just not that good. I presume you are saying you wish he had composed a good opera. I wish Britten had composed a good opera - not to mention many other composers.


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

stomanek said:


> Yes but Haydn wrote operas - just not that good. I presume you are saying you wish he had composed a good opera. I wish Britten had composed a good opera - not to mention many other composers.


Believe me, I'm fully aware that Haydn wrote operas. As I quite specifically stated, they were not successful, which is why I suggested I would like to see a decent one!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

J. Strauss - composing anything of true substance that didn't pander to the fickle Viennese waltz and operetta-addicted whipped-cream guzzlers.

Personally, I love Strauss' operettas... especially _Die Fledermaus_ and _Wiener Blut_. Not all music must wallow in tragedy to be of merit.

Of course Strauss did composer this operetta/opera (It's surely long enough to qualify as a full-fledged opera) based upon Jakob Christoffel von Grimmelshausen's novel, _The Adventurous Simplicissimus_, set during the dark days of the Thirty Years War:










The scene with all the corpses hung from the trees above is rather dark:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Haydn - Didn't achieve any major success with opera, so I think something on that front would be welcome.

Yes but Haydn wrote operas - just not that good. I presume you are saying you wish he had composed a good opera.

Actually, Haydn wrote several good operas. The final two written while employed at the Eszterházy court, _Orlando Paladino_, and _Armida_ are not bad. Unfortunately, Haydn was greatly limited by the scale of what he had to work with in terms of soloists, orchestra, stage, etc... He actually ran an opera troupe for the Eszterházy's and needed to stage somewhere in the range of 150 operas per year. _L'anima del filosofo, ossia Orfeo ed Euridice_ is Haydn's only post-Eszterházy opera (written during his stay in London)... and it is very good... and contains some marvelous material. One wishes (especially in light of his achievements with the oratorios _The Creation_ and _The Seasons_) that Haydn might have had the opportunity to spend more time in composing seriously for the opera.

I wish Britten had composed a good opera

He wrote a good number of them.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven: some ballet
> (...)


Agree, Would love to hear a piece of Beethoven for the purpose of dancing. The king of harmony writing a dance piece would be great.



elgars ghost said:


> Schubert - any kind of concerto.
> 
> Mahler - a bunch of string quartets/quintets.
> 
> ...


I agree on anything you say there. Especially for the Bruckner. His gigantic symphonies are 'enormous', I can imagine that kind of style/approach would translate to great organ works.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> J. Strauss - composing anything of true substance that didn't pander to the fickle Viennese waltz and operetta-addicted whipped-cream guzzlers.
> 
> Not all music must wallow in tragedy to be of merit.
> 
> Quite right, but I just wish that J. Strauss could have wandered out of his comfort zone a little more often - if Sullivan could do it then surely he could?


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I think the world of organic chemistry would have continued on substantially the same course without the help of Alexander Borodin. That might have left more time for him to finish _Prince Igor_ and his Third Symphony, and to add to the catalogue of his music with, perhaps, another opera, more string quartets, and more tone poems.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Quite right, but I just wish that J. Strauss could have wandered out of his comfort zone a little more often - if Sullivan could do it then surely he could?

But might we not say the same of many composers? Couldn't Mahler lighten up just once in a while? Songs on the Death of Children? Sheeesh!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I think the world of organic chemistry would have continued on substantially the same course without the help of Alexander Borodin.

Of course I'll bet that organic chemistry paid the bills better than composition... and not everyone is up for that starving artist gig.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

waldvogel said:


> I think the world of organic chemistry would have continued on substantially the same course without the help of Alexander Borodin. That might have left more time for him to finish _Prince Igor_ and his Third Symphony, and to add to the catalogue of his music with, perhaps, another opera, more string quartets, and more tone poems.


But then you wouldn't have had to thank Glazunov for completing all those! 

:tiphat:


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

stomanek said:


> That's a weird statement - what do you mean by Haydnesque scale? M wrote some of the greatest quartets in history - what about the quintets k515,516 - the great trio K563? Many of the serenades and diverimenti?


Numbers, my dear fellow, numbers. I love the string quintets, but I only have a few of them to listen to . There are over 60 Haydn quartets (that is, quartets by Haydn) many of which are very good - and document his stylistic progress, and changes of priorities, very thoroughly. Furthermore, we know from Mozarts other output in the Concertos, Serenades, Requiem etc. That there is a lot which he could have said in through that medium which he didn't because of their few numbers. Similar for the quartets but much less so. The trio is very good (I don't remember it exactly, but I remember its good), but perhaps he could have taken the slightly unusual combination of instruments into even more new and interesting grounds?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Quite right, but I just wish that J. Strauss could have wandered out of his comfort zone a little more often - if Sullivan could do it then surely he could?
> 
> But might we not say the same of many composers? Couldn't Mahler lighten up just once in a while? Songs on the Death of Children? Sheeesh!


Of course it can cut both ways depending on the composer but some of Mahler's Des Knaben Wunderhorn settings are a bit more hoopy, don't you think? And the Von der Jugend, Von der Schonheit and Der Trunkene im Fruhling parts of DLVDE provide a certain degree of (possibly ambivalent?) light relief in contrast to the more serious movements. Mahler appeared to lack a sense of humour so there was little chance of jollity for jollity's sake to begin with.


----------



## Pizzicato (Mar 13, 2012)

J.S Bach - An Bach Opera would be interesting, with lots of counterpoint (of course.) 

F.J Haydn - Would've been interesting to see if he could write a Clarinet Quintet like Mozart did. I would've liked to have seen more concertos from him as well, despite the fact he didn't show much interest in the Concerto.

W.A Mozart - If he had lived longer it would've been interesting to see how he would adapt to Beethoven's changes. Then again though Mozart final three symphonies, in my opinion, surpass what Beethoven did with his. Anyway onto a composition I wish he had done. Maybe more String Quintets and perhaps a few overtures?

Beethoven - I wish he had spent more time on his 10th Symphony than the late String Quartets to be honest (not that I dislike the late String Quartets.)


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Haydn - Didn't achieve any major success with opera, so I think something on that front would be welcome.
> 
> Yes but Haydn wrote operas - just not that good. I presume you are saying you wish he had composed a good opera.
> 
> Actually, Haydn wrote several good operas. The final two written while employed at the Eszterházy court, _Orlando Paladino_, and _Armida_ are not bad. Unfortunately, Haydn was greatly limited by the scale of what he had to work with in terms of soloists, orchestra, stage, etc... He actually ran an opera troupe for the Eszterházy's and needed to stage somewhere in the range of 150 operas per year. _L'anima del filosofo, ossia Orfeo ed Euridice_ is Haydn's only post-Eszterházy opera (written during his stay in London)... and it is very good... and contains some marvelous material. One wishes (especially in light of his achievements with the oratorios _The Creation_ and _The Seasons_) that Haydn might have had the opportunity to spend more time in composing seriously for the opera.


Good though they may be in your estimation, none of them made it into http://www.talkclassical.com/11676-talk-classical-top-272-a.htmlTC's, which is the kind of thing I had in mind when making the point that none of his operas was a "major success". Quite clear I would have thought.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Very Senior Member said:


> Good though they may be in your estimation, none of them made it into http://www.talkclassical.com/11676-talk-classical-top-272-a.htmlTC's, which is the kind of thing I had in mind when making the point that none of his operas was a "major success". Quite clear I would have thought.


I did not mean to imply that you did not know Haydn wrote operas. I was really saying that Haydn had a good shot and long enough life to write a good opera and clearly failed to produce a work good enough to be valued long term. Mozart would have written a great mature violin or cello concerto if he had had the chance (IMO - as good as say, his clarinet concerto) - Haydn clearly did not possess the goods for a great opera no matter how much you wish he had. Schubert did - as Fierrabas indicates - he just did not live long enough to develop his talent for opera.


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

stomanek said:


> I did not mean to imply that you did not know Haydn wrote operas. I was really saying that Haydn had a good shot and long enough life to write a good opera and clearly failed to produce a work good enough to be valued long term. Mozart would have written a great mature violin or cello concerto if he had had the chance (IMO - as good as say, his clarinet concerto) - Haydn clearly did not possess the goods for a great opera no matter how much you wish he had. Schubert did - as Fierrabas indicates - he just did not live long enough to develop his talent for opera.


Slight confusion here in that my comments were not addressed to you but to SLG. My initial suggestion was no more than a comment along the lines that, despite all his efforts, Haydn didn't manage to produce a successful opera to be listed alongside all of his other great achievements. In fact, writing operas was among his main interests but they weren't required by his employer, so they were largely done on the side. You might be right that perhaps he didn't have the necessary skill mix to achieve greatness in this genre, even if he had more time. That point I accept.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Very Senior Member said:


> Slight confusion here in that my comments were not addressed to you but to SLG. My initial suggestion was no more than a comment along the lines that, despite all his efforts, Haydn didn't manage to produce a successful opera to be listed alongside all of his other great achievements. In fact, writing operas was among his main interests but they weren't required by his employer, so they were largely done on the side. You might be right that perhaps he didn't have the necessary skill mix to achieve greatness in this genre, even if he had more time. That point I accept.


Yes I understood and I only had 1 point to make - which you accepted.
I have quite a few Haydn operas in philips box sets - I must dig them out and have a listen.
I read that Mozart knew some of Haydn's operas and he used them in some way as a model eg - for the long finale of act 2 in figaro - so they must have some merit.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Ramako said:


> Numbers, my dear fellow, numbers. I love the string quintets, but I only have a few of them to listen to . There are over 60 Haydn quartets (that is, quartets by Haydn) many of which are very good - and document his stylistic progress, and changes of priorities, very thoroughly. Furthermore, we know from Mozarts other output in the Concertos, Serenades, Requiem etc. That there is a lot which he could have said in through that medium which he didn't because of their few numbers. Similar for the quartets but much less so. The trio is very good (I don't remember it exactly, but I remember its good), but perhaps he could have taken the slightly unusual combination of instruments into even more new and interesting grounds?


Mozart wrote about 10 great quartets - the "Haydn" 6 - and some after that such as the Prussian quartets, Hoffmester. Four great str quintets - an immortal trio (k563) - 6 piano trios - 2 piano quartets - flute quartets - diverimenti which are really chamber music - such as the great k334 -an oboe quartet, clarinet quintet, horn quintet - plus many many more - there's no shortage in numbers!


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

stomanek said:


> Mozart wrote about 10 great quartets - the "Haydn" 6 - and some after that such as the Prussian quartets, Hoffmester. Four great str quintets - an immortal trio (k563) - 6 piano trios - 2 piano quartets - flute quartets - diverimenti which are really chamber music - such as the great k334 -an oboe quartet, clarinet quintet, horn quintet - plus many many more - there's no shortage in numbers!


I'm agreeing with you completely. Mozart's chamber music output was very large, about on a par with Beethoven's in length, and not that far short of Haydn's. If the relevant chamber-based divertimenti and serenades (as opposed to the orchestral works in these areas) by Mozart are added in as well , then there's not all that much difference in overall size compared with Haydn's chamber output. The next largest in size after Beethoven's is Schubert's chamber works, which are also very large.

Whilst Mozart didn't write as many string quartets as Haydn, as you say he wrote at good deal of other forms of chamber music, eg the various quintets, duos for piano/violin, and various works for wind instruments in combination with either piano or strings. Among the latter is one of my favourite of all Mozart's chamber works, the "Kegelstatt" Trio for piano, clarinet and viola, K 498.

All in all, I don't think we can complain about the size of Mozart's chamber works collection, or seriously have hoped for any more out his short lifetime. These are the works that I find most enjoyable, and rather more so relatively speaking than his various orchestral, sacred, and operatic works.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm with Couchie in wishing Mahler had written an opera. He insisted for awhile that he was going to (out of a libretto skeleton he fought over with one of his schoolmates, if I remember correctly), but it never happened. A _late_ Mahler opera, in particular, would probably be terrific. He conducted opera all the time and spent most of his adult life working with (/romantically pursuing) singers, so I'm sure he had an exemplary grasp of the genre.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Schubert - A requiem & some concerti
Brahms - More symphonies and a late piano sonata


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Mahler - a bunch of string quartets/quintets.
> 
> *Skryabin - ditto.*


Would you like to hear some string quartet music by Scriabin?

Long ago, 1898 it was, he was in St. Petersburg, and the composers there (Rimsky-Korsakov and Glazunov namely) were like, "Hey! Join us in this collaborative string quartet theme and variations we're doing!" "Sure! Why not?" he replied. But what's a Muscovite doing with a bunch of Petersburg composers? He was publishing his works with _Belyayev _and not Moscow's own publishers, the nerve! :O

Unfortunately, it's not on youtube.  But I heard it last night, listening to it with a friend. Search for: "Variations on a Russian Theme, for string quartet " on any music-buying website or Spotify, it'll probably show up.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Would you like to hear some string quartet music by Scriabin?
> 
> Long ago, 1898 it was, he was in St. Petersburg, and the composers there (Rimsky-Korsakov and Glazunov namely) were like, "Hey! Join us in this collaborative string quartet theme and variations we're doing!" "Sure! Why not?" he replied. But what's a Muscovite doing with a bunch of Petersburg composers? He was publishing his works with _Belyayev _and not Moscow's own publishers, the nerve! :O
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not on youtube.  But I heard it last night, listening to it with a friend. Search for: "Variations on a Russian Theme, for string quartet " on any music-buying website or Spotify, it'll probably show up.


That is interesting - I was totally unaware of this, so thank you very much. :tiphat:


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Interesting topic ! I'd say:

Schubert: More chamber music. You can wonder what that would have sound like. What to expect that is beyond his quintet ?

Mozart: More opera's. What he did with Magic Flute. We already have so much Opera greatness from Mozart, but it would be interesting to think where the new path he was taking with Magic Flute would lead to. I think these new works would have been and still will be played more than Boheme, for example.

On the other hand, we have so much work of Schubert and Mozart. Considering they only lived for such a short time, it is almost unthinkable how they pulled it off. We are already so lucky, so no need for even more !


----------



## Morgante (Jul 26, 2012)

Chopin, symphonies.

Beethoven, the 10th symphony.

Puccini, other great operas and symphonies and an uber oratorio.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Brahms - more symphonies, a few more piano concertos and a German opera
Schubert - pft, I don't know know, I would want so much more from him, he was so talented, basically anything more would be fine
Beethoven - a few more violin concertos, maybe a better opera than Fidelio(although Fidelio is also pretty good) and another mass
Mozart - more operas, he did wonders with them
Wagner - more symphonies


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Morgante said:


> Beethoven, the 10th symphony.


Check out the string orchestra transcription of Op. 131.


----------



## Jem (Aug 1, 2012)

If Mahler had live to be more than 50...it's just so tantalising what new crazy worlds he could have created. The 7th through to the 10th only hinted at where he was going too. He would also have surely been filmed conducting. Can you imagine how amazing this would have been?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Jem said:


> If Mahler had live to be more than 50...it's just so tantalising what new crazy worlds he could have created. The 7th through to the 10th only hinted at where he was going too. He would also have surely been filmed conducting. Can you imagine how amazing this would have been?


Its sad that he died fairly young, but at least he didn't have to suffer the horrors of the Holocaust.


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Glenn Gould: everything. I miss you buddy.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Piano concertos - Schubert


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Stravinsky: Cello Concerto
Bartok: Cello Concerto
Schoenberg: Cello Concerto (not twelve-tone)
Berg: Cello Concerto
Ravel: Cello Concerto


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

If only tchaikovsky wrote a string quintet & completed his E flat symphony.Also beethoven if he had completed his symphony 10.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Beethoven wrote one ballet score, The Creatures of Prometheus , based on the Greek myth .
The overture is occaisionally played at concerts, and there have been a few recordings of the complete score ,including none other than the late Yehudi Menuhin conducting .


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Verdi wanted to write an operatic version of Shakespeare's King Lear , but never got around to doing this .
He was a great admirer of the bard of Avon . 
Its known that Wagner wanted to return to writing symphonies after an interval of almost 50 years, and was planning to do this after completing Parsifal , but unfortunately, Death In Venice prevented him . 
At the time of his death, Prokofiev was planning to write an opera called "Khan Buzai ", about life among the Kazakh nomads of Kazakhstan using the wonderful folk music of these nomadic Turkic tribesmen .
It would not have been anything remotely similar to "Borat "! 
According to reports, Ravel had plans for an opera about Joan of Arc , but unfortunately the neuroplogical disorder which eventually took his life prevented him from doing this .

If only . . . . .


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There´s also the early "Ritter-Ballet" by Beethoven, 
http://www.allmusic.com/composition...ic-for-a-ballet-of-knights-woo-1-mc0002401145 ,
not particularly memorable though.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Much as I like some of Mahler's music, after having a couple of weeks to familiarize myself with Rott's Symphony, I think I would rather have had nine symphonies by Rott and one by Mahler..


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

stomanek said:


> Beethoven lived long enough to leave behind a complete legacy


Not complete - how about Tovey's vision: 'Beethoven was only fifty-seven when he died of a complication of disorders aggravated by a neglected chill...there is nothing but accident that deprived the art of music of a fourth period in Beethoven's development, which should have been distinguished by a body of choral work equal in power and perfection to the symphonies and string quartets'.

The tragedy of the early deaths of Mozart and Schubert tends to make us forget that Beethoven was really not so old when he died. In his final years he considered a number of projects, including a symphony #10, several operas and a large-scale work based on _Faust_. He still had plenty to give.

I vote for Berlioz's A minor symphony which he claimed to have conceived a good deal of but did not write for financial reasons.


----------



## zeszut (Aug 9, 2012)

kalinnikov ... more of anything (died tooooo young)


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Mozart - another 27 piano concertos

Bartok - symphonies

Schubert - a couple of piano concertos, 20-30 more symphonies, a better requiem

Debussy - piano concertos, even more solo piano pieces, symphonies

Dutilleux - more

de Falla - more

Ravel - more


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> Much as I like some of Mahler's music, after having a couple of weeks to familiarize myself with Rott's Symphony, I think I would rather have had nine symphonies by Rott and one by Mahler..


I'm a Mahler fan like everybody else, but I'm SO GLAD that someone gives Rott credit where it's due. His symphony is brilliant!

As for me, I wish Wagner had finished the _"Jesus von Nazareth"_ opera that he was planning at one point!


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

jalex said:


> Not complete - how about Tovey's vision: 'Beethoven was only fifty-seven when he died of a complication of disorders aggravated by a neglected chill...there is nothing but accident that deprived the art of music of a fourth period in Beethoven's development, which should have been distinguished by a body of choral work equal in power and perfection to the symphonies and string quartets'.
> 
> The tragedy of the early deaths of Mozart and Schubert tends to make us forget that Beethoven was really not so old when he died. In his final years he considered a number of projects, including a symphony #10, several operas and a large-scale work based on _Faust_. He still had plenty to give.
> 
> I vote for Berlioz's A minor symphony which he claimed to have conceived a good deal of but did not write for financial reasons.


I am more than happy with Beethoven's output considering how hard he struggled composing later in his life.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I wish Chopin would have composed a sonata for harpsichord.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

TrazomGangflow said:


> I wish Chopin would have composed a sonata for harpsichord.


I've played one of his nocturnes on a harpsichord X3 it didn't really work very well.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Carpenoctem said:


> I am more than happy with Beethoven's output considering how hard he struggled composing later in his life.


And yet he said of writing his string quartet #14 that he suffered from 'less lack of imagination than ever before'. While finishing his final quartet he was reportedly enthusiastic to begin work on another large scale project.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

jalex said:


> And yet he said of writing his string quartet #14 that he suffered from 'less lack of imagination than ever before'. While finishing his final quartet he was reportedly enthusiastic to begin work on another large scale project.


I'm not saying that he lacked inspiration, just that many would give up composing if they were him, deafness, depression, problems with money.

I'm sure if he had lived to the age of 60, we would now be enjoying more great works from him.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

If Mahler had not died just before his 51st birthday in 1911 , he might have written an opera or operas , something which he never did . There were a couple of abortive scenarios and slketches for operas in his youth, and he completed the unfinished Weber opera "Die Drei Pintos", which has had at least two recordings and is certainly interesting .
Here 's another tantalizing story : During the horribly tragic bombing of Dresden in 1945 , a Dresden library reportedly had the manuscripts of four youthful symphonies by Mahler, but these were apparently destroyed in the bombing .


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I would have loved a viola concerto from Dvorak...


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

A symphony from Gershwin.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

jalex said:


> Not complete - how about Tovey's vision: 'Beethoven was only fifty-seven when he died of a complication of disorders aggravated by a neglected chill...there is nothing but accident that deprived the art of music of a fourth period in Beethoven's development, which should have been distinguished by a body of choral work equal in power and perfection to the symphonies and string quartets'.
> 
> The tragedy of the early deaths of Mozart and Schubert tends to make us forget that Beethoven was really not so old when he died. In his final years he considered a number of projects, including a symphony #10, several operas and a large-scale work based on _Faust_. He still had plenty to give.


In stating that Beethoven _"... died of a complication of disorders aggravated by a neglected chill."_, this makes it sound as though he still had plenty of life left in him and was unlucky to have died at age 57. I doubt that is the case. As is well known, the autopsy showed that he died of cirrohsis of the liver, probably caused by excessive alcohol intake over many years, and therefore he must been in a bad state for several years beforehand. Connected with the cirrohsis, I believe the records show that he suffered from jaundice and ascites, the latter necessitating several operations to drain excessive abdominal fluid, together with a gradual build-up of portal hypertension which would have made life even more difficult. .


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm sure this one has cropped up before in this thread, but I really really wished that Sibelius had let the world see and hear his 8th Symph, rather than casting it into the fire...


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Jared said:


> I'm sure this one has cropped up before in this thread, but I really really wished that Sibelius had let the world see and hear his 8th Symph, rather than casting it into the fire...


Yeah, same thing goes for the early works from Brahms, I'm so sad he destroyed them.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Schubert - Piano Concerti, nice one
Chopin - how about a choral piece
and of course: Scriabin - Mysterium, as a realistic and performable work


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Chopin - how about a choral piece


yes, that would have been interesting. he did actually write 19 lieder, which are rarely performed but available in the Complete Edition boxset from DG...


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Genoveva said:


> In stating that Beethoven _"... died of a complication of disorders aggravated by a neglected chill."_, this makes it sound as though he still had plenty of life left in him and was unlucky to have died at age 57. I doubt that is the case. As is well known, the autopsy showed that he died of cirrohsis of the liver, probably caused by excessive alcohol intake over many years, and therefore he must been in a bad state for several years beforehand. Connected with the cirrohsis, I believe the records show that he suffered from jaundice and ascites, the latter necessitating several operations to drain excessive abdominal fluid, together with a gradual build-up of portal hypertension which would have made life even more difficult. .


Yes, I was just including that in the quote for context.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Jared said:


> I'm sure this one has cropped up before in this thread, but I really really wished that Sibelius had let the world see and hear his 8th Symph, rather than casting it into the fire...


It feels like a great tragedy to me when a composer would destroy a whole, finished piece like that. The same with Brahms and Varese (most of his work was destroyed by accident, but I read he actually tried to make sure any copies floating around were also destroyed) and Chopin. Its like a mother disposing of a child she has grown to dislike.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> It feels like a great tragedy to me when a composer would destroy a whole, finished piece like that. The same with Brahms and Varese (most of his work was destroyed by accident, but I read he actually tried to make sure any copies floating around were also destroyed) and Chopin. Its like a mother disposing of a child she has grown to dislike.


Hmmm. I have done it myself. I am not Brahms of course...


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Debussy: the interlude and finale to Prelude a l'apres midi d'un faune.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Beethoven - More violin concertos!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Ligeti* - More violin concertos!


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Ligeti* - More violin concertos!


Surely one is enough? ut:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm currently listening to Prokofiev's late piano sonatas and it's a pity that he didn't live long enough to compose more of the 10th and make at least some headway with the planned 11th. A planned 6th piano concerto also failed to materialise.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It would have been fun to hear how Haydn treated a symphony.


----------



## LvBach (Aug 15, 2012)

Beethoven: Several more string quartets. And a 10th symphony.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Unfortunately, composrs aren't always the best judges of their music, and they very may well have destroyed some works of theirs which were genuine masterpieces . What a disturbing thought !
For example, Paul Dukas, generally known only for his Sorceror's apprentice, allowed only a tiny handful of the works he wrote to escape oblivion . His entire survivng output would probably fit on only about five CDs .
His sole symphony is a wonderful work which deserves to be heard more often, for example. But he was so self-critical he destroyed most of what he wrote .
I've heard a story about his rarely heard but splendid exotic ballet score "La Peri", based on an old Persian legend . He was seriously considering destroying the manuscript . But fortunately he did not .
Who knows what he might have destroyed ?


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I wish Wagner had written more music and less prose. I also wosh he had lived long enough to write movie music. Especially the star wars music. Wiliams used alot of Wagnerian precedures in that.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Some artists die too soon, others not soon enough.


----------



## cunhaecouto (Mar 19, 2012)

Franck was planning at one point a sonata for cello and piano. I think she will be amazing!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

More. (to comply with alpha numeric count requirement...) ... and more.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

stomanek said:


> [...] what do you wish your favourite composer had composed?


Being Mozart, a Cello concert.


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Bartok and Ravel, my favorites, did not die terribly young, although they certainly didn't live long healthy lives, especially past their fifties. For Ravel, in writing the Piano Concertos, he sort of fulfilled that very wish for me (that of writing a piano concerto which he had not done until the end of his active period). For Bartok, I would have liked to have seen another period like that from 1926-1930 where he focused much energy of solo piano works of a very harsh and dissonant nature.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

A concerto for three pianos by Saint-Saens.

Piano Trios written during Beethoven's "Late Period".

A concerto for flute and viola by Schubert: I think that Schubert's brilliantly airy orchestration perfectly suits the delicate timbre of the flute to which the maturely elegant sound of the viola would be the perfect accompaniment.


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

A double bass concerto from every great composer ever. (Celli get all the cool music *pout*)


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Gershwin, I heard, planned to write a symphony. That would be surely interesting to hear! 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

drpraetorus said:


> Some artists die too soon, others not soon enough.


What a thing to say!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I would have been great to have a Cello concerto by Mozart.


----------



## Hayze (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd have loved to hear a Piano Concerto by Schubert.


----------



## perduto (Aug 28, 2012)

A Stabat Mater by Bach would have been great. Guess Luther is to blame.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

drpraetorus said:


> Some artists die too soon, others not soon enough.


Touche' 
or the artistic configuration of life, the simplicity and modesty of personal needs, ... It comes soon enough
or maybe this is the answer to "The difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits"

Frank Zappa: too see where he might I gone with his music if he had more time- He was a classical composition tragic, as in he kept coming back for more - don't think has attitude to the LSO went do too well thou


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish Tchaikovsky had continued writing "Cinderella". I had no idea he had been working on a ballet called "Cinderella" before he wrote Swan Lake. He never got very far into it, apparently, and whatever he did write is long gone, but if he had written "Cinderella", I know it would've been one of the 4 most popular ballets in the world, along with Tchaikovsky's other three.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish Mozart wrote more operas and concertos for his favourite instruments, like the clarinet, nd he should try a cello concerto or two as well.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven thoughtlessly neglected to write a cello concerto...


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Beethoven thoughtlessly neglected to write a cello concerto...


To judge from his cello sonatas, we may not be missing much....


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

Novelette said:


> A concerto for three pianos by Saint-Saens.
> 
> Piano Trios written during Beethoven's "Late Period".
> 
> A concerto for flute and viola by Schubert: I think that Schubert's brilliantly airy orchestration perfectly suits the delicate timbre of the flute to which the maturely elegant sound of the viola would be the perfect accompaniment.


Novelette, a flute and viola concerto by Schubert is inspired. I will be daydreaming about that. On another subject, you do not consider the Archduke Trio a late work?


----------



## rborganist (Jan 29, 2013)

Wagner--a symphony I love his operas, especially the late ones, which are almost conceived as concertos for voice and orchestra Verdi--a symphony; he did write a string quartet Brahms--more organ music; the eleven chorale preludes and four preludes and fugues are wonderful Pergolesi--a full-length opera; he did write a one-act opera called La Serva Padrona (I don't think there are any recordings currently in print)


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Beethoven thoughtlessly neglected to write a cello concerto...


We heard Beethoven's Triple concerto performed in Dublin last year and afterwards there were questions for the cellist (can't remember his name!) and pianist, Finghin Collins. The cellist said that Beethoven composed his cello sonatas for a particular cellist back in the day, an arrogant fellow (I'm lousy with names, don't know who he was) who fancied himself as a bit of a writer too.

Ludwig offered to write him a cello concerto and the guy astounded him by replying: 'it's okay dear, I've written six already myself.'

According to the cellist we heard that day, cello students the world over groan audibly when they hear how close they were to getting a concerto for their instrument from Beethoven (I'm sure that's _his_ name :lol: ) ...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

From Beethoven and Schubert, an opera.

From Mozart, more of everything, but I'd really have loved him to have set a song cycle by Goethe. It's a pity Goethe didn't ask him at the time. Mozart set Das Veilchen, but a song cycle would have been awesome...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A Edgard Varese / Rick Wakeman/ including Chad Wackerman joint composition/ Super Group - would call them ERiC (like ELP), but better.....

Or maybe I am very sick.....


----------

